# Finished mitb



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have just finnished my mitb and am going to take pics in a bit to show all. also i will film it in a bit to hope you all like


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

The box 











Sign











Inside


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, that looks very well built grim, great job!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

why yes! Excellent!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

ignore the finnished its playing up and i have removed 2 slats im stuck


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

very nice. any chance of seeing it in video?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome GR. I love the burnt shipping label.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work I really like the look of the box.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

yes it works mwahaha and i have videos one with fog one without. also this is an improved one with a new lid due to old heavy lid. here is the link to all the pics ant there are 4 videos 2 of old version 2 of new.
link:
monster in a box pictures by DEADerside - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/DEADerside%20haunt/monster%20in%20a%20box/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@g136/DEADerside/DEADerside%20haunt/monster%20in%20a%20box/insideofmib


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i willl post a night time video later


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have made a black wall to go behind it and i have spray painted BEWARE on it the wall will also have the fog remote (i need a timer one !!!!) and power behind it


----------

